# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  smoking

## fly by night

last night in my dream i was smoking a cigarette..a couple years ago this would have been a normal dream for me but i quit smoking almost 2 years now(yay for me!)..as i was smoking i had an uncomfortable feeling that i knew i shouldn,t be because i quit a while back..then it dawned on me...I was dreaming!!i suddenly became lucid but only for a short period..it,s a new dream sign for me..anyone else have old habits come back to them in dreams?

----------


## 42

Whenever I try to quit smoking weed, I usually smoke it in my dreams.   I usually don't catch it as a dreamsign, but it pisses me off whilst in the dream that I'm reverting to old habits.  Lots of times my friends will all be trying to get me to smoke.

----------


## Skywalker

very cool dreamsign fbn, i would like to experience the same thing, but i'm never quiting.   :wink2:   I know a guy who's hooked on coke, (not me, honestly!) i was talking about  LD's with him and he is trying to kick the drug right now and says its all he dreams about, not to surprising i guess...

----------


## fly by night

> _Originally posted by 42_
> *Whenever I try to quit smoking weed, I usually smoke it in my dreams.   I usually don't catch it as a dreamsign, but it pisses me off whilst in the dream that I'm reverting to old habits.  Lots of times my friends will all be trying to get me to smoke.*



        This may be off topic but do you mind if ask your reasons for trying to quit weed...i,ve been smokin grass ffor over 20 years now with no intentions of quitting..maybe takin a break or slowing down once in a while but it relaxes me and helps me sleep..guess that,s where my dependency comes in...Can you recall ever feeling the high you get when smokin grass or drinking alcohol or any other drugs for that matter,in your dreams...anyone?

----------


## Jallen

I remember being drunk alot in dreams... but the most vivid use of drugs i remember is taking acid...which i never have so it can't be accurate, anyways i found a bunch of acid in my moms purse and was angry at her so i remembering taking it all.  It ended up being the most f'ed up dream i've ever had.

----------


## 42

Fly by night, to answer the why quitting weed question:  I just feel that I get too dependant on it, especially for sleeping but then also eating and even sometimes daily activities seem rather boring without it if I smoke too much.  So it's better for me not to smoke it at all or at least not very much.  I have experienced being high and drunk in my dreams.  Coke a couple times, which was scary since I only did coke for about a week and never again.  Shows the subconscious addictive power it can have.  I once had a dream of drinking a vial of heroin.  But I've never done anything like it, yet I still seemed extremely high.  Odd.  Sometimes when i drink alcohol in my dreams I get really faded.  Beyond comprehesion faded.  A lot of times when I smoke weed in a dream, I don't get high for quite a while so I smoke a lot but then it kicks in really hard a little later on.  But anyway, for me - minimal or no drug/alcohol/weed use is best whether in real life or in dream.  ::cheers::

----------


## Silver Sphere

I remember being drunk in a dream once.  I also remember thinking that since I was drunk, I couldn't possibly be dreaming.  It still surprises me that that's possible.  I really did feel drunk!

----------


## Josephxdreamer

haha im tryin to quit smokin... that would suck if u start cravin in ur own DREAM too..... crap man.. you should just smoke all u want in ur dream its not like its unhealthy  ::D: .. man.. i just realized that would be so fun if we can try all the drugs in the world and drink ur ass off and be high/drunk like the hole time.... would be fun hahaha ok im dreamin cuz when are you gonna dream some dealer huh

----------


## Josephxdreamer

hey btw what do u mean by dream sign? i hear that from ppl sometimes.... im kinda confused about htat.... is a sign where u find out ur dreaming or not?   ::roll::   ::shock::

----------


## Ev

> _Originally posted by fly by night+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(fly by night)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-42
> 			
> 		
> ...



I figured I'll answer this one. I had a very vivid dream about me using acid. It was extremely vivid. I had supernatural abilities...

Here is the dream: I took a pill and started to wait... it was some time...

Well, after45 min or so i went to the bathroom in a dream and while 

sitting on bowl, i looked at the door. I expected effects to kick in and 

noticed something strange about the door - on a white surface i noticed a 

black/grey siluette. I focused on it and saw my cat. he was sitting behind 

the door as he always does. But the thing is: I made the door disappear!

I was so amazed (remember,I wasnt lucid i thought i was just high), i 

couldnt belive it. I passed through the door frame and went to the other 

room to tell my sister about it. I called her and showed her the door. It 

was visible now, but It was locked by me from the other side. I decided - 

screw the door, i will have fun now. I came into the room, but it was a 

room from my old apartment in another country. I focused on the huge 

wardrobe and tried to make it disappear, but my sister was distracting me.

Some time have passed, and i was still unsuccessful. I decided to try to 

make some tiny object disappear and noticed that i lost this ability. 

I proceeded to look around the room. It was my childhood room, and it 

was still intact. I found a small figurine of gennie from the alladin movie.

I decided to animate it and make him make my wishes come true. Before 

i could think of how i will do it, gennie become huge and alive. He said 

something like "you dont have to call me, I'm always near..." I was 

amazed and possibly blacked out. i dont remember anything else.



I have some more dreams, in which i use drugs, but they are pretty chaotic and hazy. The only clear image i remember is some blue mountain, which i identified as everest...

Just figured it may be interesting...

Btw i recalled this dream instantly, as soon as i found some keywords in the tread... this is good... I've recalled at least 5 dreams while typing it...

----------


## Blake

I took a hit of acid in a dream before..it was around the same time that really did lsd..in the 80,s..I remember I popped a strawberry double barrel mini microdot..The dream effects were nithing like the real experiences I had..I just floated outside about 4 or 5 feet off the ground drifting slowly down the streets in my neighbourhood..everything was warm and fuzzy and unclear..the trippy dream seemed to last several hours.

----------


## jopo

> _Originally posted by fly by night_
> *last night in my dream i was smoking a cigarette..a couple years ago this would have been a normal dream for me but i quit smoking almost 2 years now(yay for me!)..as i was smoking i had an uncomfortable feeling that i knew i shouldn,t be because i quit a while back..then it dawned on me...I was dreaming!!i suddenly became lucid but only for a short period..it,s a new dream sign for me..anyone else have old habits come back to them in dreams?*



I have had dreams similar to this.  I used to be heavly addicted to smoking cigeretts(on my standards).  anyway i spent a hole half of a year trying to quit smoking and finally did.  For about a year after i quit i would have dreams where somebody would offer me a cigerette and i would take it after thinking very hardly about the choice.  BUt then in my dream i would realize how hard i worked to quit smoking and now i had wasted all of my hard work.  I wonder whats that called(when you are in a dream and then you remeber yoru noramal everyday life like what you did the day before. hmm.  o well i just felt like a had post this.   ::?:

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by Josephxdreamer_
> *hey btw what do u mean by dream sign? i hear that from ppl sometimes.... im kinda confused about htat.... is a sign where u find out ur dreaming or not? * **



A dreamsign is something that appears frequently in your dreams. So when you see it you know to preform a reality check to see if you are dreaming. It could be that in your dreams you smoke but like these guys, in real life you dont. So if that happens a lot in your dreams you'll know to do a reality check to see if you are dreaming if you ever find yourself smoking.

----------


## Book_Lover

I had wondered if smoking hash (very rarely get grass in Scotland, it's expensive!) would dull the mind for dreaming - the book I am reading on LD recommends an "unbefuddled mind" on going to sleep. I enjoy it too much though to give it up (although slowing down a bit wouldn't hurt, and I'm very dependent on my "bedtime joint"). 

I have had dreams where I was really drunk or high, just falling about and a feeling of being out of control. Can't really remember what all the recreational stuff I did in the 90s did to my dreams - probably just befuddled them! And that's why I can't remember!

----------


## vertical horizon

sometimes  have short dreams where i am outside indulging myself in a square (cancer stick) lol yeha well it feel amazingly real so when i wake up and relise that i was in fact dreaming i always g outside to have one! pretty funny huh anyone experiance that

----------


## MonkeyElk

I had to light up a square while reading this damn post

----------


## killfrenzy

I should check this as one of my dream signs: whenever I try to roll a joint in a dream I find it impossible, all the papers dont stick, all this weird stuff happens and it just falls apart or something, Im a very good roller in real life :-)
Usually this happens if im craving a cigarette and im asleep.
I just posted in another thread about dreaming that I was smoking pot and then waking up and still feeling stoned for a good 10 minutes afterwards, great what the mind can do.
I also dreamt about taking ecstacy before I had experieced it in real life and I dreamt the effects which were wildly different to reality.
Anyway I dont want to get this thread closed down if this kinda talk is forbidden here   :Question:  it was supposed to be about smokin heh

----------


## Ev

Few days ago I smoked a cigarette. But it was under wild circumstances - I dont smoke in RL. In my dream I did it to burn nerve agent out of my lungs  ::lol:: 

I've tried smoking pot in a dream, and it's really cool. If you cant roll it, ask a DC for a joint

----------

